# Best Place to Post Scores and Parts



## Paul T McGraw (Apr 16, 2016)

I would like to post scores and parts online so that if any musicians are interested in performing my work, they can be accessed. Any advice on the best place to post scores and parts?

I use Sibelius. I could post Sibelius files or PDF. Sibelius Scorch is a possibility.

I am 63 and I would like to post some of my music in a way that might survive once I am gone. Also I am about to start putting up some YouTube videos of some of my pieces, and I would like to direct any actual players to a site where they can get scores and parts.

I am strictly and amateur, with no dream of one day making money from my music. So I am willing to give it away. I will put a notice on each score that I am donating it to Public Domain.

So thoughts, ideas? I wonder if I could donate music to IMSLP? That will probably be around as long as there is an internet. Also I am thinking Scorch. Thoughts?


----------



## JohnG (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi Paul,

I understand your motivation. However, it's not "all or nothing." You can make your work available to play with only a one dollar (or one pound / euro) fee -- something nominal -- without going whole hog and giving away the copyright. Otherwise, you write something brilliant, someone hears it in church or at a concert, and bam -- it's in a film with nothing for you or your children or your favourite charity.

So, while I applaud and accept your intentions, there is nothing wrong with taking an approach that does not fully surrender any potential commercial benefit, whether for you or your heirs/ former college / housemaid -- you name it.


----------



## Rodney Money (Apr 16, 2016)

I gotcha my man. Here is the best place for published scores that performers always go to: Jwpepper.com. We performers were going to Jwpepper before the interwebs, lol.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Apr 16, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> I gotcha my man. Here is the best place for published scores that performers always go to: Jwpepper.com. We performers were going to Jwpepper before the interwebs, lol.



Good idea. I hadn't even thought of JW Pepper.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Apr 16, 2016)

JohnG said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> I understand your motivation. However, it's not "all or nothing." You can make your work available to play with only a one dollar (or one pound / euro) fee -- something nominal -- without going whole hog and giving away the copyright. Otherwise, you write something brilliant, someone hears it in church or at a concert, and bam -- it's in a film with nothing for you or your children or your favorite charity.
> 
> So, while I applaud and accept your intentions, there is nothing wrong with taking an approach that does not fully surrender any potential commercial benefit, whether for you or your heirs/ former college / housemaid -- you name it.



You are a very kind person. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Rodney Money (Apr 16, 2016)

Paul T McGraw said:


> Good idea. I hadn't even thought of JW Pepper.


It's all you need!


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 16, 2016)

PDF scores will have a longer life and can reach a broader audience than Sibelius or Scorch (IMO, Adobe will support pdf longer than Sibelius and Scorch will survive).

@Rodney - I don't get it, please throw me a bone. JWPepper.com looks like a store such as sheetmusic.com. It doesn't look like you could just upload pdf or Sibelius scores there unless you want to publish them in a commercial format. What am I missing here? Might not IMSLP be a better choice?


----------



## mducharme (Apr 22, 2016)

I would think that the wayback machine on Internet Archive would archive PDF files as well, as long as they are of a reasonable size.


----------

